# 2011 Msrp???



## geoteacher (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone have a price yet on the 2011 F1 frameset?


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

*2011 Felt F1*

This is what I got off of Bike rumor

This plus other trick features like a carbon BB30 shell, allow an advertised frame weight of 792 grams for the 2011 F1 frame. This is more than 100 grams lighter than the 2010 F1SL, yet the new manufacturing processes allow the 2011 F1 to yield higher stiffness numbers than the 1200 gram 2010 F1 Sprint. The complete F1, with Shimano Di2 and Mavic Cosmic Carbone wheels will cost $12,499.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

This might help? http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...d-da-platforms

Mentions $2800 for the frameset.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Bump for SuperDave to give us an idea on pricing for the F1 frameset?


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

tranzformer said:


> Bump for SuperDave to give us an idea on pricing for the F1 frameset?


>> Superdave -- while you are in the neighborhood, could you also speak whether the 2011 F1 might be available in any flavors besides the Frameset (I've seen numbers mentioned of $2800 on cyclingnews, to $3500, to your comment, I believe, Superdave, of "we are hoping to keep the frameset under $4000" (paraphrased, and hopefully correctly), to the full up F1 bike, complete with Di2 for $12,499.

I had my eye on a 2010 F1 SL, but got in the market too late to make that happen according to my LBS, and I just cannot do $12,499 for the new one. Still looking at the 2011 F3 (feel free to post pics if ya got 'em  ), or maybe the F2, if I knew what that meant for 2011.

Thanks, -- Don4


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Don4 said:


> >> Superdave -- while you are in the neighborhood, could you also speak whether the 2011 F1 might be available in any flavors besides the Frameset (I've seen numbers mentioned of $2800 on cyclingnews, to $3500, to your comment, I believe, Superdave, of "we are hoping to keep the frameset under $4000" (paraphrased, and hopefully correctly), to the full up F1 bike, complete with Di2 for $12,499.
> 
> I had my eye on a 2010 F1 SL, but got in the market too late to make that happen according to my LBS, and I just cannot do $12,499 for the new one. Still looking at the 2011 F3 (feel free to post pics if ya got 'em  ), or maybe the F2, if I knew what that meant for 2011.
> 
> Thanks, -- Don4


You know what I find disturbing, SuperDave has been on this forum since this thread was posted and logged on today about 4hrs ago and still has not replied to any of the threads asking him about pricing. Don't mean to start a war, but just think that is a bit weird. If you can't comment on the price, then just say you can't SD. Obviously some journalist have some idea about pricing, unless they totally made up the numbers themselves. 

On another note. While the F1 looks like it will be a great bike, I think if it prices the frame in the $3500-4000 range, it will price itself out of a lot of sales. Not sure it would be worth it at that price as there are other great frames from C-Dale, Scott, Cervelo...etc. that it would be competing against. If you aim it at the sub $3000 market, it would be an instant success and market killer.


----------



## geoteacher (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree...any more than 2800 would be too much.

For instance, I can order a new 2011 S-Works Tarmac frameset for 2600 at my local shop. I would think about the F1 if it was 2800, but over 3?! No way.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

tranzformer said:


> You know what I find disturbing, SuperDave has been on this forum since this thread was posted and logged on today about 4hrs ago and still has not replied to any of the threads asking him about pricing. Don't mean to start a war, but just think that is a bit weird. If you can't comment on the price, then just say you can't SD. Obviously some journalist have some idea about pricing, unless they totally made up the numbers themselves.
> 
> On another note. While the F1 looks like it will be a great bike, I think if it prices the frame in the $3500-4000 range, it will price itself out of a lot of sales. Not sure it would be worth it at that price as there are other great frames from C-Dale, Scott, Cervelo...etc. that it would be competing against. If you aim it at the sub $3000 market, it would be an instant success and market killer.




The F1 frameset will retail for $3499. I would have no trouble defending a $4000 MSRP given the investment in tooling and techology on this frame. I think the new Felt is considerably lighter and stiffer than the other competitors you've mentioned, but I haven't seen what they have for 2011 yet. Testing against the STW of these brands' 2010 offerings has the F1 at least 38% greater STW than anything else we've measured and off the charts of the "Tour" magazine benchmark.

-SD


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

That is not a terrible price for a top level frame. Only a little more than an addict at basically the same weight and apparently stiffer if what Dave said is true , and an R3 sl costs 4k. I would like to see how this bike compares to the new R5, which is about 100 grams lighter and supposedly 40% stiffer than the R3, but much more expensive than the F1. Still cheaper than an AR1 as well, although probably not as fast.


----------



## geoteacher (Jul 20, 2010)

$2799?!...I like that alot!


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Along with browsing these websites, I also put in a few hours at my job, and had the good fortune of spending the last week on vacation in Northern Michigan, far from price lists.
> 
> In any case, the F1 frameset will retail for $2799. I would have no trouble defending a $4000 MSRP given the investment in tooling and techology on this frame. I think the new Felt is considerably lighter and stiffer than the other competitors you've mentioned, but I haven't seen what they have for 2011 yet. Testing against the STW of these brands' 2010 offerings has the F1 at least 38% greater STW than anything else we've measured and off the charts of the "Tour" magazine benchmark.
> 
> -SD


Sorry SD. Didn't mean that in a bad way. Just guess I was getting ADD and super anxious to hear back from you! Thanks for letting us know about the pricing. 




dcl10 said:


> That is not a terrible price for a top level frame. Only a little more than an addict at basically the same weight and apparently stiffer if what Dave said is true , and an R3 sl costs 4k. I would like to see how this bike compares to the new R5, which is about 100 grams lighter and supposedly 40% stiffer than the R3, but much more expensive than the F1. Still cheaper than an AR1 as well, although probably not as fast.


I agree. I am super happy to hear the number and can't waiting to see some reviews before I order one. It sure will put the R3/S3, SuperSix Hi-MOD, Scott Addict, Specialized S-Works Tarmac...etc. on edge.


----------



## Zmony (Mar 1, 2009)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> In any case, the F1 frameset will retail for $2799.
> 
> -SD


Website shows an MSRP of $3,500.


----------



## geoteacher (Jul 20, 2010)

I noticed "Dave" changed his previous post from 2799 to 3499...too bad. I guess I'll go with the S-Works Tarmac for 2499 at Erik's (my local bike shop).


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

geoteacher said:


> I noticed "Dave" changed his previous post from 2799 to 3499...too bad. I guess I'll go with the S-Works Tarmac for 2499 at Erik's (my local bike shop).


The previous information I published was incorrect. Once the final product was finished we finalized our pricing and there were a few increases and a few reductions. The S-Works Tarmac sounds like a great value at $2499, it is similar in weight and has comparable stiffness to weight ratio as our FC frameset that sells for $1599.

Regards,
-SD



Dave Koesel
ROAD Brand Manager
Felt Bicycles
12 Chrysler
Irvine, CA 92618
www.feltbicycles.com


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> and has comparable stiffness to weight ratio as our FC frameset that sells for $1599.
> 
> Regards,
> -SD


You mean $1499 right? Or did you guys just increase the price $100 since the last time I looked?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

tranzformer said:


> You mean $1499 right? Or did you guys just increase the price $100 since the last time I looked?


No, you are right, I was thinking $1500-ish and writing the post from memory.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The S-Works Tarmac sounds like a great value at $2499, it is similar in weight and has comparable stiffness to weight ratio as our FC frameset that sells for $1599.
> 
> Regards,
> -SD
> ...


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

So a '11 F1 Di2 is $12,500 w/ Mavic Cosmic Carbone Ultimate Wheels. You can easily find those wheels new for $2500. 

A brand new '11 C-Dale SuperSix Hi-Mod Di2 is $8,500 but comes with Mavic Ksyrium SLR wheels which are what, a $500-1000 wheelset? So what makes up the $4,000 price difference between two similarly spec'd bikes? Subtract out the $1500-$2000 difference in the wheels, and you are still $2000-$2500 different. 

Both offer high quality carbon frames. Both made in Asia. Both come with a lifetime warranty. Just not sure where the difference in cost shows up in the bike? Does the F1 really ride $2000-2500 better?


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

tranzformer said:


> So a '11 F1 Di2 is $12,500 w/ Mavic Cosmic Carbone Ultimate Wheels. You can easily find those wheels new for $2500.
> 
> A brand new '11 C-Dale SuperSix Hi-Mod Di2 is $8,500 but comes with Mavic Ksyrium SLR wheels which are what, a $500-1000 wheelset? So what makes up the $4,000 price difference between two similarly spec'd bikes? Subtract out the $1500-$2000 difference in the wheels, and you are still $2000-$2500 different.
> 
> Both offer high quality carbon frames. Both made in Asia. Both come with a lifetime warranty. Just not sure where the difference in cost shows up in the bike? Does the F1 really ride $2000-2500 better?


I'm not sure why is the 2011 F1 is almost $3000 more expensive than the Cannondale, could be the frame.

I bought the 2011 Z2 Di2 for $6299, which I thought is a good deal. The wheels are the Shimano RS800 ($799), I will change the wheels to the Reynolds Assault or Zipp 404.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

tranzformer said:


> So a '11 F1 Di2 is $12,500 w/ Mavic Cosmic Carbone Ultimate Wheels. You can easily find those wheels new for $2500.
> 
> A brand new '11 C-Dale SuperSix Hi-Mod Di2 is $8,500 but comes with Mavic Ksyrium SLR wheels which are what, a $500-1000 wheelset? So what makes up the $4,000 price difference between two similarly spec'd bikes? Subtract out the $1500-$2000 difference in the wheels, and you are still $2000-$2500 different.
> 
> Both offer high quality carbon frames. Both made in Asia. Both come with a lifetime warranty. Just not sure where the difference in cost shows up in the bike? Does the F1 really ride $2000-2500 better?


I would suggest comparing Apples with Apples. The F1 is Felt's Top Of The Line road bike. Compare it to Cannondale's Top of the Line, the SUPERSIX HI-MOD ULTIMATE MRAP: $10,649.00 USD. Sure, it's got SRAM Red, not Di2. So do your comparison adjusting for the grouppo and where do you come out? My wife's 2010 Z2 has Di2, an we got a close out deal for $4,799 on her bike, but I wouldn't try to price compare it, even at list price, against the F1.
-- D4


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Don4 said:


> I would suggest comparing Apples with Apples. The F1 is Felt's Top Of The Line road bike. Compare it to Cannondale's Top of the Line, the SUPERSIX HI-MOD ULTIMATE MRAP: $10,649.00 USD. Sure, it's got SRAM Red, not Di2. So do your comparison adjusting for the grouppo and where do you come out? My wife's 2010 Z2 has Di2, an we got a close out deal for $4,799 on her bike, but I wouldn't try to price compare it, even at list price, against the F1.
> -- D4


Huh? Your's isn't apples to apples. Mine was. Both models the top of the line frames (Hi-Mod vs. HMC-Nano DMC). Both Di2. Difference was the wheels and I adjusted for that with the mention of the price. However there is still a $2000-2500 difference between the two top of the line models spec'd with Di2. Not sure why you would say that wasn't a fair comparison?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

tranzformer said:


> Huh? Your's isn't apples to apples. Mine was. Both models the top of the line frames (Hi-Mod vs. HMC-Nano DMC). Both Di2. Difference was the wheels and I adjusted for that with the mention of the price. However there is still a $2000-2500 difference between the two top of the line models spec'd with Di2. Not sure why you would say that wasn't a fair comparison?


I think the 840g F2 frame is a better comparison. The F2 is under $7000. Is the Hi-Mod really $1500 better than the F2? Is it lighter? Is it stiffer? 

If I could find a new H-Mod frame online for $1500 wouuld that make it a $1500 frame? I think the retail prices of the components on the F1 will lead you to the $12,500 price tag. The F1 LTE is a great comparison against the SUPERSIX HI-MOD ULTIMATE, again more than $1500 less expensive.

Comparing the two frames is quite difficult. I am sure there are plenty of reasons for the price structure provided by Cannondale. Their reputation for the premium level product is well-earned, I don't think they'd have trouble justifying their MSRP. I have a very clear picture of the costs of the F1 complete bike. The $12,500 price tag is inline with the COG.

-SD


----------

